# Bad Haircut Hall of Fame



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I've heard many groomers protest against groomer bashing, but as a groomer, I kind of secretly love to see other people's mistakes. It is a very valuable lesson that usually could have been avoided by in depth communication between the owner and groomer. I've been searching the forum for all of the threads of inexcuseable messups, but thought it would be easier to make a thread for it.

Please post photos of your poodle's Worst Haircuts and the instructions you gave the groomer. "Mommy Do's" welcome! Please no mention of business names, I'm not looking for bashing, just photos for a What Not To Wear: Poodle Edition sort of thing.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This was Vienna on the first day I got her.. I am not a fan of the dutch clip..









I groomed her the day after









And this is her now









I got her last August. Being a groomer, I only had to fix someone else's mistakes to what I wanted.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow... you seriously beautified her! She's simply stunning!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

The worst haircut my dog has had was from me  Though he has had sub-par cuts from groomers... miiine was the worst!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you! We've had a lot of coat growing through the months. Look at her non existant neck hair in the older pics rofl


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Spencer said:


> The worst haircut my dog has had was from me  Though he has had sub-par cuts from groomers... miiine was the worst!


Pics! Pics! Pics!

Ill post the worst mommy do I ever did... humiliating, because I KNEW better... it was when I turned my poor, unsuspecting maltese into a tiger. Ugh, I got clipper happy and shaved his stripes. He looked like a deranged bumblebee.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I had an equipment malfunction cutting Kodi into an HCC pattern... he had a big chunk shaved out of one side of his hip/butt with no hope of finishing the other side. The picture is on my phone. I'm not sure how to get it uploaded on here. 

He walked around like that for a few days until I got down to a friend’s to use their clippers to finish him up. He seemed to know there was hair missing back there too!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

FunkyPuppy said:


> Pics! Pics! Pics!
> 
> Ill post the worst mommy do I ever did... humiliating, because I KNEW better... it was when I turned my poor, unsuspecting maltese into a tiger. Ugh, I got clipper happy and shaved his stripes. He looked like a deranged bumblebee.


Ahahahahaha! 

Tate looked kind of like a little gremlin with a hack job. I got scissor happy. And then there's the time I bought clippers and shaved chunks out and even cut my poor guy (...there was a lot of blood... not gonna lie... I was worried!)

I've gotten much better, thankfully. And my little dude looks pretty decent most of the time, if I do say so myself!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Funky, I think you're going to find that everyone's hard drives mysteriously crashed just after that embarrasingly bad groom, losing all the pics. Darn it!


----------

